# Devils Lake Report 4/10



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Ice conditions on Devils Lake are deteriorating rapidly. A few anglers are 
still walking out and getting some walleyes in Six Mile Bay. But the warm 
temps are taking their toll and we do not recommend ice fishing at this point. 
As for those wondering about shore fishing, the bridges, culverts, and coulees 
are opening up and anglers are reporting some good success, especially for 
pike. We?ve had some excellent success reports from Channel A, the bridges of 
the lake, the Pelican culverts, and the culverts north of Minnewaukan. A few 
walleyes are being caught as well, but it?s mainly been pike and a lot of them 
at times. Try daredevils or white jigs with twister tails. Good Luck and 
please be careful.


----------

